# مضخة حريق



## mizo1745 (25 مارس 2014)

استفسارى هو هل يوجد مضخة حريق معدل سريانها هو 250 جالون دقيقة 
ثانيا مشروع مكون من خمس طوابق مغطى برشاشات وصناديق حريق بواسطة قائم واحد وحسب الكود يفيد بان معدل السريان يساوى 500 جالون دقيقة فهل يجب عمل حسابات هيدروليكية لمعرفة معدل السريان ام يكتفى لمعرفة الضغط المطلوب مع العلم المشروع ذو درجة خطورة خفيفة.

شااااااااكر


----------



## fayek9 (25 مارس 2014)

نعم يوجد 250 جالون فى الدقيقة 
محتاج تعمل حسابات هيدروليكية عشان تعمل sizing للمواسير و تجيب ضغط الطلمبه


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (2 أبريل 2014)

معدلات السريان من الكود فقط ، والحسابات لازمة لمعرفة ضغط المضخة


----------



## eng.hamadaa (2 أبريل 2014)

تستطيع ان تعرف معدل السريان من الكود


----------

